# X…



## Worriedandwondering (5 mo ago)

X


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I see a chiro regularly and my appointments are 10-15 minutes max.


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

My chirp appointments are super short. But I did once go to a chiropractor who had all of these different treatments he would put you through before actually adjusting. Like he had a table that had a roller under it, and you laid on it while the roller rolled up and down your back. Those appointments took about an hour. 

But at this point, I don’t see how you are going to prove anything. So the only relevance is that she has done things to make you suspicious and you are suspicious now. 

Don’t ignore that feeling.


----------



## BoSlander (6 mo ago)

Firstly, you DO know that even if she were having an EA at the time she would *NEVER* admit she was having one... right? Once you understand that you can then make informed decisions.

Secondly, the time she spent in the appointment is well within normal parameters. And yes, sometimes you have to wait to be called in and then have to be put through a plethora of different preliminary tests.

NOOOOOW, the fact that she is making herself distant and did not respond to your texts, initially, event though she had an Apple watch on is a red flag. I'm afraid the only thing you can do from here on in is to *shut up and keep ears open*. Start small: VAR in the car and monitor her phone activity.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Like it has been said already, if she is cheating, she would never say it. There are a few cases where the cheater has admitted to almost everything when confronted. Those are far and few between and the cheater is basically done with the relationship with the betrayed spouse.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Worriedandwondering said:


> Hello all, I’m having some worries. Wife and I have been having some issues lately but I don’t think there’s cheating going on. I asked if there was an EA taking place and she says no. Mainly thought this because of emotional detachment.
> 
> Anyhow, for whatever reason this has brought up a past situation in my head.
> A few years back, my wife had a chiro appointment after work. Now with my experience chiro appointments are very short, like 5 to 10 minutes. Well after about 45 min I didn’t hear from her( she usually tells me when she’s on her way so I can have dinner ready). There was no response, after awhile I tried again. Still nothing, at which point I’m seriously getting worried about her safety, as this is totally out of character for her. She one that worries about EVERYTHING. So finally after MANY attempts and about 2 1/2 hours after her appointment she finally responds and says she’s on the way. Her reasoning for the time was that she had to have X-ray done first and after appointment the receptionist was talking to her and she didn’t see the texts(which clearly expressed my worry if she was ok). Clearly a few reasons I find this hard to believe. 1) she’s the type that would let me know if she would be later than expected. 2) I have NEVER seen a chiro take that long, not even close to that long when he x-rayed and saw our kids. 3) she had an Apple Watch so even if her phone was in her purse she would’ve seen texts. 4) How would a chiro front desk person have time to sit and talk for an hour or so without waiting on patients?
> ...


Why did you change the title of the thread?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Questions:
If you caught her cheating red handed, what would you do about it?

why is this bothering you so much in abd if itself? Leaving out important details?

your gut says she’s a cheater. Why are you telling us you don’t think she’s a cheater, when you really do think she is?


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sfort said:


> Why did you change the title of the thread?


 What was it?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Worriedandwondering said:


> Hello all, I’m having some worries. Wife and I have been having some issues lately but I don’t think there’s cheating going on. I asked if there was an EA taking place and she says no. Mainly thought this because of emotional detachment.
> 
> Anyhow, for whatever reason this has brought up a past situation in my head.
> A few years back, my wife had a chiro appointment after work. Now with my experience chiro appointments are very short, like 5 to 10 minutes. Well after about 45 min I didn’t hear from her( she usually tells me when she’s on her way so I can have dinner ready). There was no response, after awhile I tried again. Still nothing, at which point I’m seriously getting worried about her safety, as this is totally out of character for her. She one that worries about EVERYTHING. So finally after MANY attempts and about 2 1/2 hours after her appointment she finally responds and says she’s on the way. Her reasoning for the time was that she had to have X-ray done first and after appointment the receptionist was talking to her and she didn’t see the texts(which clearly expressed my worry if she was ok). Clearly a few reasons I find this hard to believe. 1) she’s the type that would let me know if she would be later than expected. 2) I have NEVER seen a chiro take that long, not even close to that long when he x-rayed and saw our kids. 3) she had an Apple Watch so even if her phone was in her purse she would’ve seen texts. 4) How would a chiro front desk person have time to sit and talk for an hour or so without waiting on patients?
> ...


Let's get serious for a couple minutes. 

Some of the best Chiropractic sessions I have had included nice long deep tissue massages. Those take a lot more than 5 to 10 minutes. Massage professionals in medical setting will loose their license and livelihood if they provide sexual massages. Similarly, most Chiropractors would loose their license if they got sexually involved with a client.

While it could happen, I think you are way overthinking things and jumping to a conclusion that didn't happen, or if it happened was from a much different source. Most medical professionals are deathly afraid of charges of sexual impropriety. 

Good luck.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Wolfman1968 said:


> What was it?


I don't remember, but it wasn't X.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Young at Heart said:


> Let's get serious for a couple minutes.
> 
> Some of the best Chiropractic sessions I have had included nice long deep tissue massages. Those take a lot more than 5 to 10 minutes. Massage professionals in medical setting will loose their license and livelihood if they provide sexual massages. Similarly, most Chiropractors would loose their license if they got sexually involved with a client.
> 
> ...


say what?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

uwe.blab said:


> say what?


In an earlier post the OP was wondering if his wife was having an EA because her alibi was being at a Chiropractor and several folks posted that Chiropractic session were only a few minutes long. The impression was that the sessions were short and so her being gone so long implies she might be having some kind of affair.

I wanted to point out that sometimes a session that includes massage at a Chiropractor can take longer than just a few minutes and that the licensed medical professionals at a Chriopractor's office could loose their livelihood for any kind of EA/PA involvement with a client.

The wife could be having an EA/PA with someone else somewhere else, but probably not associated with the Chiropratic appointment.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

frusdil said:


> I see a chiro regularly and my appointments are 10-15 minutes max.


The average length can be anything from 15 to 45 minutes. 








How Long Does a Chiropractic Adjustment Take To Work?


We answer your most burning chiropractic questions including, "How Long Does a Chiropractic Adjustment Take To Work?" and "How Long is a Chiropractic Session?"




www.drlanoue.ca




.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

here is what i recommand place a VAR in her purse when she goes to the see him again and this way you can hear what is going on..also place a GPS in her car


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Maybe the chiro was running behind and the x-rays, consultation, talking to the receptionist, etc all totaled over two hours.

If it’s always happening, that would be reason to wonder if she’s telling the truth but a few times? I don’t think I’d worry but you know your wife, and if there are other suspicious things outside of this that don’t add up, you might want to take some steps to see if she’s cheating. I’ll leave those next steps to the TAM experts.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> The average length can be anything from 15 to 45 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what would it add to the 15 min to 45 min session if you added one of the massage therapy treatments to your visit? Just asking.






Registered Massage Therapy | Dr. Lanoue Chiropractic Clinic


From shiatsu massage to deep tissue, Dr. Lanoue chiropractic clinic offers skilled, professional registered massage therapy (RMT) in Mississauga.




www.drlanoue.ca


----------



## Trdd (Jan 11, 2022)

2 years ago she took longer than expected at the chiropracter. If you have no other data to support infidelity back then, let it go. Be watchful now, but let that one go.


----------

